# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Пермская фабрика музыкальных инструментов.(фильм 1975)

## Maximillyan

На фабрике выпускали пианино и другие виды товаров народного потребления. В отдельные периоды фабрика одновременно проводила ремонт и реставрацию музыкальных инструментов (рояли, пианино, баяны, гармони) по заявкам населения.
Пермский музпром создан в январе 1937 г.
В марте 1938 г. переименован в фабрику клавишных инструментов, г. Пермь.
В предвоенные и военные годы (1937 - 1945 гг.) фабрика располагалась по ул.Советская, г. Пермь (в районе Сквера Уральских Добровольцев).
В военные годы фабрика выпускала продукцию для военных нужд. Музыкальные инструменты не выпускались.
В марте 1948 г. - предприятие переименовано в фабрику клавишных инструментов, г. Молотов.
В мае 1953 г. - в Молотовскую фабрику клавишных инструментов.
В сентябре 1954 г. - в Молотовскую фабрику клавишных инстрементов "Кама".
В октябре 1957 г. - в фабрику клавишных инструментов "Кама", г. Пермь.
Фабрика клавишных инструментов "Кама" переименована в Пермское музыкально-производственное объединение "Кама" 01.10.1963 г. на основании постановления Западно-Уральского СНХ № 382 от 02.10.1963 г.
В марте 1992 г. объединение "Кама" переименовано в Пермскую фабрику музыкальных инструментов "Кама".
Товарищество с ограниченной ответственностью "Пермская фабрика музыкальных инструментов "Кама" зарегистрировано 01.12.1992 г. в администрации Ленинского района г. Перми, постановление № 492 п.29, свидетельство № 1321.

----------

